# Crank Position Sensor



## marbless (Nov 21, 2015)

I recently bought and installed a rebuilt transmission on my 1996 Nissan Pickup Hardbody (grey). When I fired the truck up, what I can only assume was the flywheel ring was hitting the crank sensor. It eventually broke the sensor off. I bought a new one and installed it. Same problem. I bought another sensor and measured the length of that one vs the one I had just installed that was interfering. It was shorter by .010". So I installed it, but that sensor was smashed as well. I bought some shims from McMaster and I'm going to shim the new one I just received (3rd round), but now I'm afraid if I space it away too much I wont get the signal strength I need. 

Has anyone heard of this problem? I've searched the internet without any success. 

--Mike


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It appears that the rebuilt tranny which you installed is different in dimensions compared to the original causing the crank sensor to break. Are the part numbers between the two trannies the same?


----------

